

Uncle Bob Denied Entry To UK - oscar-the-horse
http://www.horsesaysinternet.com/people/uncle-bob-denied-entry-to-the-uk/

======
Tangaroa
For anyone wondering who that is, lmgtfy:
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Robert_Cecil_Martin>

"In 2001, he initiated the meeting of the group that created Agile software
development [...] From 1996 to 1999 he was the editor-in-chief of the C++
Report. In 2002 he wrote Agile Software Development: Principles, Patterns, and
Practices".

